# Problème de son - MacOS 9.04



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Avril 2000)

Depuis 2/3 jours, je n'arrive plus à faire fonctionner le son sur mon G3/300 Bleu&Blanc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




J'ai effectué la màj de MacOS 9.04 il y a déjà un moment (le jour de sa sortie) et tout fonctionnait bien!
Je n'ai rien installé de neuf depuis!

Quelqu'un a-t-il rencontré ce problème??

C. Schmitt


----------



## sellers (17 Avril 2000)

Il suffit de jeter les préférences Son et de redémarrer pour que tout aille mieux. Si le problème ré-apparaît, il s'agit probablement d'un conflit d'extensions.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Avril 2000)

Merci!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça marche!!

C. Schmitt


----------

